# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  کمک در مورد آپلود فایل

## mojtaba.sln

سلام دوستان...
من می خوام از توی یه مدل فایل آپلود کنم...مدلم از ActiveRecord ارثبری داره..آیا امکانش هست که بتونم با همین مدل فایلی آپلود کنم؟
می خوام با همین مدل یه عکس آپلود کنم و بعد این عکس آپلود شده رو ذخیره کنم و آدرسش رو توی دیتابیس قرار بدم...امکانش هست این کار؟؟

اینم کد مدل :


class Products extends \yii\db\ActiveRecord
{
    
    public $imageFile;
    public static function tableName(){
        return '{{%products}}';
    }

    public function rules(){
        return [
              [['imageFile'], 'image', 'skipOnEmpty' => true, 'extensions' => 'png, jpg'],
        ];
    }

    public function attributeLabels()
    {
        return [... ];
    }

    public function saveImage(){
        $add = $this->imageFile->saveAs('uploads/' . time().Yii::$pp->getSecurity()->generateRandomString() . '.' . $this->imageFile->extension);
        return $add;
    }
}




وقتی که توی کنترلر متد saveImage() رو فراخوانی می کنم ارور می ده که *Call to a member function saveAs() on a non-object* داده ای هم در دیتابیس ذخیره نمی کنه.در کنترلر حتی وقتی $model->save(false); قرار می دم باز داده ای توی دیتابیس اینسرت نمی شه.

می شد توی دو مرحله و با دوتا مدل عکس رو آپلود کنم اما می خوام با یه فرم و یه مدل این کارو کنم...امکان این کار هست؟؟

پیشاپیش ممنون بابت کمک دوستان

----------

